

Amazon S3 & SQS US East outages - bgentry
http://status.aws.amazon.com/
Amazon S3 US East experienced "Elevated Error Rates" from 2:01 PDT to 2:30 PDT.<p>Amazon SQS US East experienced "Elevated Error Rates" from 2:31 PDT to 2:45 PDT.
======
bgentry
What's the extent of the damage that everybody experienced from this outage?

~~~
blasdel
I was having %90 of my requests time out.

Very little of the software I'm using handled the exceptions raised while this
was happening. I checked the status page first thing, but it didn't get set to
yellow for another 5 minutes after I started having problems.

~~~
timf
> _little of the software I'm using handled the exceptions raised while this
> was happening_

Are saying there is a library you are using that failed to treat a timeout as
an issue at all? (if this is for SQS, may I ask what that library is?)

~~~
blasdel
The aws-s3 gem was throwing an exception correctly after a fairly long timeout
("We encountered an internal error. Please try again.")

But none of the software that was using the aws-s3 gem or causing it to be
called caught the exception. I ended up with exceptions getting thrown all
over the place, mostly in views from methods on data coming out of models
(Rails was catching it at the top-level as ActionView::TemplateError)

~~~
timf
Ah, thanks for explaining more.

------
eclark
Overall Amazon gets a good grade for their handling of the incident. They
responded quickly and fixed everything in short order. ~30mins of downtime.

~~~
seldo
A blog post giving a little clarity on the source of the outage would not go
amiss, but I guess they're still investigating.

~~~
cperciva
They usually don't do blog posts, but do put significant detail onto the
status page.

------
zacharypinter
I guess this explains why Unfuddle was down earlier today.

------
zzleeper
In other words, my dropbox went down =/

